# Waxstock wristbands arrive separately?



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Evening all

Today received my waxstock PayPal receipt and stickers but no wristbands, just a rain check really are they sent out separately or do you just use the receipt for entry then get bands at the show?

Cheers

Arran


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine came with receipt and sticker


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Hmmm I didn't get any bands in mine, just two red stickers and the a4 printed receipt


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Just checked, envelope contains sticker receipt and 1 wristband


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

acg1990 said:


> Hmmm I didn't get any bands in mine, just two red stickers and the a4 printed receipt


Bumped :wall:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

A quick call should sort it mate.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Yeah will give them a shout tomorrow


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I received my receipt for 2 tickets but only 1 wristband (the sticker was there also). I've emailed to query this but haven't had a reply yet. It only arrived on Thursday so not too bad that I haven't had a reply yet but just hope they come back to me shortly.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi acg, 

Drop me a pm with your details (name, postcode) and I will look into it for you in the morning. 

You should have got stickers and wrist bands. They are all numbered so if they arent in the envelope I will cancel them so they cant be used and arrange for them to be made available on the gate (bring suitable id)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

N16k_W said:


> I received my receipt for 2 tickets but only 1 wristband (the sticker was there also). I've emailed to query this but haven't had a reply yet. It only arrived on Thursday so not too bad that I haven't had a reply yet but just hope they come back to me shortly.


Your other wristband was sent out on Friday to you, apologies I thought I had emailed you to say this....

Should have been with Saturday/Monday.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Your other wristband was sent out on Friday to you, apologies I thought I had emailed you to say this....
> 
> Should have been with Saturday/Monday.


Great thanks. Was starting to wonder what the other half would do if she couldn't get in to the show!


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Panic over this morning guys, asked the mrs what she'd done with the envelope as she had opened it and given me just the stickers and receipt, turns out the bands had dropped out downstairs found them on my way out the door this morning :lol: needless to say i had words!

Cheers for the quick responses though guys!

Arran


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Arran, 

I am glad they have shown up I thought we were going mad as we have the numbers here that were sent..!


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

So am I! Said to her she's made me look a plank :lol: she replies oh they weren't in there when I opened it, asked her did a carrier pigeon drop them off then of course they were in there lol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Phew


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

That's nothing, my missus chucked the envelope containing my wristband into the wheelie bin, i had to go rummaging around the recycling to find it.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

If my mrs done that you'd never guess which bin it was in.... shes doesn't care what goes in which bin lol


----------

